
Firefox 3.7 Windows Theme Mockups - PeterRosdahl
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/3.7_Windows_Theme_Mockups
======
Oompa
How about a OS X version that looks and acts like an OS X app?

~~~
kentosi
ALMOST acts like an OS X app. There are still outstanding issues regarding the
widgets. Take for instance the <select> element, which still looks freakishly
non-native when you click on it:

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402625>

------
ErrantX
Looks very Chrome inspired ;)

~~~
krakensden
Really? To me it looks very Cocoa inspired- it looks like they're moving lots
of the elements of their OS X theme over to Windows.

~~~
johns
I can see both actually. The dual icons in the top right started with Chrome,
and then showed up in Safari. It's much better than the original poorly-
implemented IE 7/8 top right icon bar.

In the second shot there are two icons that use stars, and neither is
immediately apparent what they are. I'm assuming its for bookmarks, but
they're both too far from the URL. I don't know why they're using separate
buttons for Stop/Refresh either. Safari ditched the two buttons a long time
ago, IE 8 has them (again poorly implemented) and Chrome has a single button.
Two buttons may help learnability, but not day-to-day usability.

Lastly, too many dropshadows.

~~~
roryokane
Separate Stop and Refresh buttons prevent the mistake of clicking Stop right
at the moment a page finished loading, causing it to refresh instead. This can
be a problem if you clicked stop because the page was loading too slow so you
just wanted to look at what had already downloaded, but you end up discarding
all of that progress to redownload the page.

~~~
imd
You could make the button unclickable for a quarter-second after the page
stops loading.

------
nopassrecover
The buttons look nice. Can't say I know why "Tools" has become so important or
what happens when I click the "Page" drop-down but I'm sure it's all very
cool. Unsure why there are two stars for bookmarking but I'm sure there's a
reason too. I better be able to enable a fixed "close tab" button as an option
or plugin. Finally, where's my toolbar and home button?

~~~
cake
I would say "Tools" is important to access the download manager and the addons
(preferences...), they would justify a prominent "Tools" button.

~~~
nopassrecover
Good point. In a related note I really wish the download manager was
implemented differently anyway. Having it as a seperate window is a nuisance
and all of the addons that try and solve this seem to be buggier than a native
solution. Particuarly on Windows 7, getting to that Downloads window seems
tedious (forever hitting ctrl-j).

Secondly, do people need to customise their addons often enough that tools is
given such visual importance?

~~~
DougBTX
I suppose it has to go somewhere, since there is no menu bar. The tools button
could be toned down, like the XP mock-ups, but still, it is quite nice.

------
cake
Nice nice, they removed the menu bar, it's a great thing (for the screen
estate freaks like me).

I'm not sure how well it's received by the non technical people, Microsoft
already did that with IE7 but I haven't read anything revelent about it.
Speaking of them, a print button is going to be missing : they just love to
print stuff.

~~~
anigbrowl
Actually, I've got quite used to Chrome not having a title bar and saving me
that extra bit of space too, although it took a while.

------
mhansen
The file menu is gone? Finally! Another win for my small laptop screen. Even
IE has removed it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
and yet they have so much whitespace in the chrome that they could have easily
fitted a compact file menu in. Sure, make it look as good as you can, but
whitespace is not as important as screen real-estate in browser chrome. I'm
guessing these are designers not engineers - the same sort that go for
unreadably small fonts to make things look slicker.

------
firefoxman1
I'm loving the Aero-Glass mockup. It reminds me of the "All-Glass Firefox"
extension.

------
nazgulnarsil
_still uses windows 95 theme_

 _waves cane at children on lawn_

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Nothing wrong with that.

I, for one, get extremely nauseous when I have to use WinVista with Aero. I'm
used to the neutral monochrome of OS X and the warm brown of Ubuntu Human, and
any interface with too many wild colors makes me feel tired after a few
minutes of use. If ever I have to use Windows, I always change the theme to
Windows Classic.

Win7 is much better in this regard.

------
AaronMT
This mockup look's decent. What happened to the home button?

~~~
johns
As a point of reference, Safari and Chrome have no Home button by default.
This seems heavily inspired by those two.

~~~
zimbabwe
This upcoming design really excites me - this and the experimental stuff
they've got Aza Raskin doing. I've spent the last two years really being
annoyed at Firefox for being a subpar browser beyond plugins/being open
source, and I think it's uglier even than Internet Explorer. Now they seem to
be making a concerted effort to look prettier. I only hope they fix the ugly
Mac functionality.

